# Mystery Liquid?



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everyone. I hate to bother you with another one of my over worried threads, but Charlie's chest was all wet when I walked into the living room this afternoon. I'm assuming he jumped into the water dish, but I'm not 100% sure. He was shaking pretty badly and I assumed he was cold so I plucked him out of the cage and dried him off.



Here he is all wet.



I dried him off, but he's still wet around the vent.


Now he's fluffy and pouting.



With a droopy tail.

I am assuming that it's water, but my compulsion to worry is fearing that it's vomit because his feathers had a funky tint to them.

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlie simply took a little bath in his water dish.
His feathers were a little different color because they were wet.
The same way your hair is a different shade when it is wet. 

The pictures you posted are excellent -- your budgies are adorable!*


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you Deborah for your quick response and for the compliments on the budgies!  I'm glad he just took a bath in the water dish and there's nothing wrong. I feel like my favorite thing to do in life is worry. :laugh:

I blame Ginny for Charlie's water dish habits. She is a terrible example.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it sounds like he took a dip!  

Those really are great pictures, they're so cute! It's adorable he lets you towel him dry--Mallorn would never stand for that, she made me hold a lamp over her for thirty minutes so her feathers dried faster


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Alyssa, Charlie is gorgous and like FaeryBee says, he has just taken a wee bath in his water bowl to freshen up. My Damon does it all the time. I love that photo of Ginny practically submerged in her water. That is amazing. I can even see her wee feet through the plastic. Congratulations on your beautiful budgies.


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you, Starling.  he really doesn't mind when I come at him with a towel. He quiets down and lays in it, usually trying to pull the fabric so that it covers him. It's usually when I come at him with my hands that he gets upset with me. Mallorn sounds spoiled! 

Thank you, Janna. I'm glad I am not the only one with budgies who swim in the water dish. They never seem to get tired of doing it, which is unfortunate because it makes a mess.


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep. He took a little bath. My budgies do it all the time. And if the shivering is mostly normal. A lot of sneezes though might mean you should either use a water silo (like the hamster things) or make the water warmer, though it seems as if your budgies are fine! :2thumbs:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a good looking guy, even when a little wet....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture you posted of Ginny in her water dish is super fun!! *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

How lucky your gorgeous little flock of budgies are to have such a wonderful home


----------

